# New Rescue



## noditzyblond (Dec 22, 2013)

I found this dog online. Someone had rescued him 2 weeks ago and fattening him up. He is unneutered male, has some tartar on his canines but the rest is minimal. He was very thin originally but now is much better, although he still needs to gain a few pound. He weights 25.5 pounds. I cannot decide what he is, he looks like a tiny golden to me but also has some cocker features. Can anyone shed some insight as to what he is? Thank you.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

He sure looks all Golden to me, but at 25.5 pounds, he's got a little something else in the mix. Not sure what the other side of the family is, but he sure is beautiful!


----------



## noditzyblond (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I think he has cocker in him. He is realy smart. I just got him yesterday afternoon, brought him in and cut off the matts and bathed him. Since then he has learned to sit and stay for less than a minute, but I have 3 other dogs so maybe learned from them. He is obsessed with cats, namely my sons and can climb chain link fences like spiderman can a building..Luckily he is obviously food motivated and will do anything for a tiny piece of hot dog. He reminds me of my previous golden Buddy. RIP Buddy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

He's a beautiful boy- from what I can see in the picture, he looks mainly Golden. I have to agree, if he's only 25.5 lbs., he must be mixed with another breed. 

Thank you for giving him a great home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noditzyblond*

Noditzyblond

He is really BEAUTIFUL! How tall is he!
So glad you saved him. Don't leave him unattended with that fence though.
Would hate to hear that he got lost.


----------



## noditzyblond (Dec 22, 2013)

He is 16.5 to his shoulders and 21 to the top of his head, thereabouts. He was afraid of the tape measure. I believe he is mixed with cocker. His feet look like a cocker. He is so smart. If I can stop him going after my cat, and it seems like I can, he is going to be a children's therapy dog. I am going to use him with foster kids, in juvenile court and in schools for reading and also if there is ever a grief need. I just wish I had found him on a different weekend lol.I cannot get him to the vet till the end of this week hopefully. He needs to be neutered and get shots. His ears looked great as well as his paws so hopefully that means he will pass his physical with minimal problems. He is name Lincoln after the president. I plan on using that as a teaching opportunity in the schools and where ever.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

His ears look long like a Cocker! He sure is adorable, though! Congrats on adopting him!


----------



## noditzyblond (Dec 22, 2013)

I thought his ears looked a little long too. But he head isnt round on top and his ears don't lay as flat as a cocker... he sure is a sweetie. He is definitely a lover like a golden!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lincoln*

Lincoln is just gorgeous and I love his coloring!!
Boy, you have your hands full with four dogs!


----------

